# Deer Creek 1/25



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What is with this place? I have never had a mediocre trip to DC. I either catch fish like crazy or get skunked. Last weekend the wife and I both caught our limit in under an hour and released a few others. Today I took a few first-timers and we tried every bait and every jig/lure and never even had a bite. Does anyone else have this kind of experience up there?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Not only there, but every other ice fishing venture. It's called fishing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing, were you fishing on clear ice or did it have some snow on it? 

I have found that if there is no snow on the ice to go find a place that has it. It seams like the fish like the snow covered areas better than that clear ice.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> One thing, were you fishing on clear ice or did it have some snow on it?
> 
> I have found that if there is no snow on the ice to go find a place that has it. It seams like the fish like the snow covered areas better than that clear ice.


Interesting. I've found that if much of the lake is snow covered, but a small area has clear ice, the clear ice area is better. The increased light attracts zooplankton, zooplankton attracts trout. Or at least, that seem logical. ;-)

As for DC, I haven't hit it on the hard deck yet this year, but it can certainly be hit and miss, especially since the pressure there has been high in some areas. A buddy of mine went recently and did quite well, so I wouldn't give up on it yet.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I iced 7 rainbows, and missed 4 in an hour and a half today at DC. One thing ive noticed about fishing there is I do way better in the evening than the morning. I show up around 3 and fish til dark. I've been there the past four weekends and caught my limit everytime.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

coydogg said:


> I iced 7 rainbows, and missed 4 in an hour and a half today at DC. One thing ive noticed about fishing there is I do way better in the evening than the morning. I show up around 3 and fish til dark. I've been there the past four weekends and caught my limit everytime.


Interesting. I agree with you on the evenings. We fished from 1400 until dark yesterday. Started over on the Charleston side of island and tried everywhere from the shore to well over half way across the lake. Then we moved around to the other side of the island. I don't think I've ever put more holes in the ice than I did yesterday. I wanted so badly for it to be a good trip with two new guys. I marked two fish on the sonar all day.

Getting skunked is nothing new. That's just part of fishing. I just think it's interesting that DC for me is always on the extreme end of the spectrum: dismal or on fire. Wish I still lived closer to Fish Lake...


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe fish can smell new guys on the ice. Every time I have taken new guys, after weaving tails of more fish than they have ever seen, it's almost a always a bad trip.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah for me Deer Creek is always hit, or miss. I went to Rainbow Bay a few weeks ago and couldn't keep from catching the rainbows constantly. I went back a fews day later in the same spot with the same jigs, and using the same bait. And I didn't even get a bite! I was marking fish on the finder, but they were just not interested. That's fishing!!


----------

